# Driver seat won't move forward or back



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Check for something lodged in the seat track. A few years back when I had a 2011 ECO I had dropped a pen which somehow got into the seat track and the seat would not move.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Power or manual seat?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

How much dirt (or debris) is there in the seat track? Can make a world of difference in operation. Check that and maybe add a little grease to ease the friction.


----------



## HSchut (Dec 6, 2017)

obermd said:


> Power or manual seat?


It's a manual adjusted seat. I checked and can't see any debris that would be hindering it

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

HSchut said:


> It's a manual adjusted seat. I checked and can't see any debris that would be hindering it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


OK, so does the lever lift at all and is there resistance to lifting it. No resistance => no release action.


----------



## HSchut (Dec 6, 2017)

obermd said:


> OK, so does the lever lift at all and is there resistance to lifting it. No resistance => no release action.


It lifts with the same ease as the one on the passenger side it just won't release and allow the seat to move

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## speersdavid (Mar 2, 2019)

Did you ever get a resolution to this issue?
My driver's side 2014 Cruze stuck won't slide forward or backward.


----------

